# jácena/viga de canto



## Little_Little

Hi!

Does anyone know the English term for "jácena/viga de canto"? A "jácena/viga de canto" is a beam that's thicker than the slab it supports, so its thickness is seen either by the upper or the lower side of the floor.

In case there's no specific term, how would you call it? "thick beam" maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## frida-nc

A "girder" .

Cheers.


----------



## Little_Little

Hi frida-nc

"girder" is "viga", not "viga de canto". I guess there's no translation for "viga de canto"...

Thanks anyway!


----------



## frida-nc

A girder is a "viga maestra" or "viga principal."  Your phrase, which I didn't understand before, "its thickness is seen either by the upper or the lower side" suggests it is at the "edge" of the slab, so it's an "edge beam."
''


----------



## Little_Little

Hi!

It doesn't have to be at the edge, it can be in the middle of the slab, it's just that the beam is thicker than the slab, that's why you can see it...

Anyway, there might be no translation for it...

Thanks for the will!


----------



## frida-nc

Just to show you what other pages have made of it: a Google search.
One of the suggestions is "a beam laid on edge."  Si su dimensión (anchura) más larga se coloca en sentido vertical, sería una buena descripción también.


----------



## Little_Little

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Little_Little

hi!
I reopen the threat.

Doesn't anyone actually know how to name a "viga de canto" in English? It's a girder which is thicker (higher?) than the slab that contains it.

I post you a link with an image, I don't think my previous explanation was clear enough: http://es.bibliocad.com/biblioteca/...bovedilla-de-hormigon-sobre-viga-de-canto.gif

In the image you'll see a "viga de canto" on an edge, but it doesn't have to be on one edge, it can perfectly be on the middle of the slab.

Thanks, I really need to know this term!


----------



## mora

Hello,

When the 'viga de canto' is on the edge of a slab , it is called an  'edge beam' or an 'L-beam'. When it occurs in the middle of the slab, it  is called a 'T-beam'. This system is called 'slab and beam' or  'beam-in-slab' construction. 

Best regards, 

Mora


----------



## Little_Little

Hi mora!

Thanks for your help!

Are you sure about these terms? In Spain, a T-beam is a beam with a T-shape, and an L-beam is a beam with an L-shape. 

A "viga de canto" is rectangular, the "cage" formed by the reinforcement is completely rectangular, it's just higher than the slab.


----------



## mora

You can find confirmation here:

http://www.ahm531.com/E-book/Uploaded/Beam and Slab Design.pdf


----------



## Little_Little

Thanks for the link mora!

I'm still not sure about it though, because for the L-beam and T-beam, the calculations take into consideration the concrete and steel of the slab surrounding thee beams, and it's not the case in the "viga de canto" (at least theoretically).

But it seems it's the closest option I can get!


----------



## marghera

I know this may be a silly question but have you considered the possibility that "viga de canto" may not be a proper name but a simple description of the way you lay the beam? ie: wide-side-up sort of thing?


----------



## mora

If the 'viga de canto' is independant of the slab,  poured seperately, then in English it is simply a 'beam'. There is no special word(s) that describe a beam of this type. We just have to accept that in this case , Spanish is more precise. A very large beam is a girder. Girder is used more often with steel construction than concrete construction, but it applies to both.


----------



## Little_Little

I think I finally know the answer! Downstand beam! What do you think? Is that it?


----------

